# skunk help. URGENT!



## sarahatpetwise (Jan 13, 2007)

I bred a litter of skunks this year from two healthy skunks. The litter are fine except for two babies. 
One of the youngsters starting limping a week ago on her back left leg. A trip to the vets showed no breaks, swelling, etc. she was on metacam and flex joint daily. After a few days she started to improve, but the 2 days ago worsened. After checkeing her this morning, she was unable to put any weight on her back legs and was laying down to eat and even dragging herslef about. 

About three days ago, we noticed one of the other babies having the same symptoms as baby number 1. Limping on one of his back legs. Again, we checked for breaks and swelling and have found none. We again, have put the baby on metacam and flex joint. 

Yesterday they had a bit of diarreah - yellow coloured. 

We have seperated the 2 babies and have put them in an indoor cage. 

They are on a diet of fruits, veg, chicken and mealworms.

I have kept skunks for years and have never came accross anything like this. 

I know it's probably nothing, but we do have 6 rabbits with e.cuniculi living in the same garden, although not in a close proximity to the skunks.

Has anyone else heard of this or can you suggest any treatment or what it can be caused by?

Any help is much appreciated


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Get hold of EmmaJ she knows a lot about skunkies and breeding them.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

id speak to fixx or loulou as they probably know even more. Or im sure if you rung Seb Miller, who probably knows more than anyone on this forum, he might be able to give you advice. his website is jungletalk.co.uk i think, if that doesnt work google it. he was willing to help me when i rang him up out the blue to talk to him about a skunk probalem


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

The runs is more then likely from the Metacam as thats a common side effect of that drug.
Would be worth contacting the vets and getting them off the metacam and onto another pain killer.

I know limping etc can sometimes be a sign of calcium problems.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i agree with foofoo 

you need to contact fixx or loulou or seb miller too 

they all have alot of experience with skunks seb has bre for over 20 years 

its not something i have ever come across either so wouldnt want to give advice on it


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ive been told metacam is a no no in skunks by others who have had skunks, though my skunks have had metacam and my vet tlooked about at books/sites etc and couldnt find any reason as to why metacam shouldnt be used in skunks


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Sorry, I have nothing constructive to offer either. My first instinct was an injury, and although your vet says no swelling/breaks, there must be concern of mechanical problem due to giving metacam etc. Were x-rays done? I'm wondering if it is a mineral deficiency, which would show through x-ray. The deficiency may have been through mum's milk early on. Also, young animal bones are so soft that small fractures would not be felt.

Just my thoughts, given the info you provided. I hope they pull through for you.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

You have pm, sarahpetwise.....!!


Dave


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the kits........hope you get to the bottom of the problem very soon.

if you cant get hold of Seb or the others, try mialing Debs from Skunk Heaven - she is always very helpfull [email protected]

Make sure you give her as much info as possible - age, diet, enclosure/habitat, still living with parents etc


----------

